# Chanter and trillions of trilliums



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my, the back ground is almost as pretty as Chanter...even a "dirty" Chanter. Seeing spring photos makes me realize what we miss living in a desert climate. Our seasonal changes are so subtle; nothing is dramatic like your forest carpet of flowers. I'm so grateful that you share your photos.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my, how LOVELY.

Thank you so much for sharing.

Viking Queen


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for transporting me on the walk in the woods. Lovely flora and Poodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our provincial flower! Your pics are just beautiful!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Trillium grandflorum - the white one, and our Provincial flower. 

Trillium erectum - the red one. Smells like a dead animal. :ahhhhh: lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Living here in the land of palm trees and cactus those beautiful pictures make me envious. I can almost smell the coolness and the richness of that beautiful landscape! Thank You for sharing!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Dirty dog is perfect among the trilliums. It's now official, spring is here. Great pics,


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Thank you_ for sharing all that _beauty!_ I just _love_ living in the woods, as we are fortune to do. But our forest floor_ pales_ compares in comparison to yours! (It still leaves Chagall needing a bath, just like Chanter. Who, btw, looks _fabulous!_) :bathbaby:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful...almost mystical! Thanks for sharing. I love dogs in nature!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Magical! Thank you for transporting me to a wonderful place through your photos.

Oliver wants you to adopt him so he can go there!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Chanter looks so perfect in the woods there. Trillium is a flower that I had on my property in Idaho. It is the sweetest, flower...one of my favorites. I loved it so much, I wrote a little poem, which I've posted before so pardon me if you've already seen it. But it shows just how much I love the flower and how I can relate to your pleasure. Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos. What a glorious and spiritual place to be. 

*Where The Trillium Grows



I love that spot where the Trillium peeks,
Deep in the wood, alongside the creek,
My favorite place in early spring,
Where the Trillium grows, inspiringly.

Where the Trillium grows, my soul refreshes,
Reminiscent of simple pleasures,
Uncomplicated, yet so exquisite,
She speaks to me on every visit.

Demure and delicate, unassuming grow,
A humble persistence, and hardiness though, 
Well-mannered and sweet, is the Trillium flower,
Modestly pretty, hour to hour.

An honor to walk where the Trillium grows,
Three white flowers right after snow,
How she survives crashing trees and wind,
I never tire of the Trillium trend.

My Trillium friend, not to deceive,
Returns each spring by the creek in the trees,
There’ll come a day, when I won’t be there,
Will she know I’m gone as she lingers fair?*


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a beautiful poem!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Magical! Thank you for transporting me to a wonderful place through your photos.
> 
> Oliver wants you to adopt him so he can go there!


I think my dogs want to live there too...or at my old place with the creek. Wouldn't that be something...Trilliums and a creek! 

Thanks Chanter. Those flowers really inspired me. And your photos renewed that _place_ I feel when I picture the lovely Trillium.


----------

